# Pellet grill around $500.



## bigfurmn (May 11, 2018)

Yeah, that's right another moron asking for everyone else's opinion that will probably be largely ignored! Had a Pit Boss 340 that I brought to work one day and the boss bought it from me for just about what i paid for it. That being said I am looking to get something larger. I was using that as my test grill to see if I like a pellet grill. Already have a 22.5 Weber and a 40" Masterbuilt Electric. So one may ask why I need a pellet grill? I dont, but I want one. I know Rec Tec and many other companies make better grills, but she who makes the rules says $500 is the limit. Looks like I can get a Pit Boss 820 for about $450, Camp Chef DLX SmokePro for about $500, or if it ever shows up in stock again the Pit Boss Austin XL for about $500. Thoughts anyone and everyone?


----------



## retiredbadge (May 11, 2018)

I have a Traeger that works great. I just don’t like their pellets.  Cooked three pork loins tonight and they had a great smoke ring


----------



## retiredbadge (May 11, 2018)

Here is what I thought was a good video that helped me choose.


----------



## bconrey (May 12, 2018)

I've owned a Weber 22.5 forever and only recently started smoking after purchasing a Masterbuilt XL propane ~6 months ago. Decided to purchase a pellet smoker a few months ago and have been cooking on my Pit Boss 820 for a couple months. Tri-tip, pizza, bread, jerky (including a second batch that's drying as I type this), and brisket.  Happy with my decision to purchase the 820 but haven't owned other pellet smokers so I can't offer any pros/cons.


----------



## mike243 (May 12, 2018)

Bought a PB Austin LX last weekend and smoked a pork loin that had a great 1/2 smoke ring and a rack of spares and baby backs that also had nice smoke ring,lite on smoke flavor as the wife cant tolerate as much these days so didn't run it on the smoke setting,working today so tommorow i will fire it up with some chicken on smoke setting,good luck choosing 1 as there are a pile of choices out there and not sure any are bad


----------



## bigfurmn (May 14, 2018)

So just went through the Menards ad for the week and with the 11% off they have a pit boss 820 with the sear chamber  for 399.99. Walmart isnt going to have the Austin XL back in for a while I am thinking plus might be too long for the space I have (can always move things to make more room). Thinking of pulling the trigger this week sometime.


----------



## bigfurmn (May 18, 2018)

Ok so I finally got a new grill. Pit Boss® 1000SC.

https://www.menards.com/main/outdoo...077471984.htm?tid=-7896462328103280327&ipos=5


----------



## mike243 (May 19, 2018)

congrats,looks to be same box as the Austin XL,single probe ? there is a hole on left side of the PB to put the probes in so lid doesn't pinch probe lead,let us know how it does


----------



## bigfurmn (May 19, 2018)

I was looking at the Austin XL. Problem is Walmart never had them in stock. They are pretty much the same thing. I just thought the storage space on the bottom was a nice thing to have. Also the four caster wheels make it easier to move. I am doing the initial burn in this morning as I ran out of time last night.


----------



## bigfurmn (May 28, 2018)

Doing pulled pork and ribs today. Hope it turns out well. About three hours in.


----------



## mike243 (May 28, 2018)

Looking good


----------



## bigfurmn (May 28, 2018)

Up to 188, only a little longer. Then the ribs go on. So far this unit is running smooth.


----------



## bigfurmn (May 28, 2018)

Shoulder is finished, ribs are on.


----------



## bigfurmn (May 28, 2018)

Starting to pull.


----------



## Smoke23 (May 28, 2018)

Looks great!


----------



## bigfurmn (May 28, 2018)

Thank you. The wife and the out-laws seemed to like it.


----------

